# What to expect for 60 days training?



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Depends on the trainer, the approach and the horse. If he continues to be as easy going as you describe, he should be pretty good to go when you get him back. He may hit a stubborn streak or something so I would check where he is after 30 days and let us know. Sometimes the calm ones are the most hard headed.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

*How about this.....*


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It completely depends on the horse... I don't know much about western training, and what it takes to begin training as a barrel horse. But, based on what you've described, I'd say 60 days is probably a good average. If he's as compliant as you have suggested, he may be ready in 30. If there are set backs, maybe 90...

Wow, that wasn't helpful at all xD


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Totally depends on the horse. 
My filly was doing w/t/c, simple changes and yielding to different pressures, and trotting over small x rails. She went to the trainer with a very solid foundation of groundwork; I had done everything I could to make sure that she was a model citizen for the trainer who put the rides on her. My trainer (a friend of mine) is amazing - I get compliments all the time about how well she was started. 
She's now 3 1/2 and has 5 months' consistent training on her. She:
- hacks out well alone or in a group 
- has been on short and all day trail rides
- is starting to understand rhythm 
- is starting to understand driving from behind and lifting through the back - trying to stretch down too
- leg yields at w/t, does turn on forehand and haunches
- walk to canter is solid tracking right, needs work to the left
- knows her leads
- I've gotten a few flying changes from her


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

It really, Really depends on the trainer and the horse. If its a really good trainer(which I hope) and the horse is very respectful and willing, with all ground work done, you should have w/t/c in 30 days, basic, but a foundation, starting to move off leg, soft mouth, great back and a good whoa. 60 days will give you a lot more refinement.

If the horse is not mentally ready for what is being asked, this will take much longer. If the horse ends up having an issue(wants to buck, etc) this will take much longer. I wish there was a clear cut answer to this, but so many factors weigh in. Even down to watching how the trainer interacts. One mare and her trainer did not get along, even though the trainer had done a great job on several other horses, so there was a battle between them every session. Switched the mare to a different trainer she liked and she progressed quickly.

I have seen horses that were just getting comfortable with w/t after 90 days(mare was mentally immature and very reactive, although she very nice to handle on the ground, learning new things took forever to sink in, and every new thing provoked "RUN!!!!". It took 6 months of training to get her good w/t/c. Now she is a great saddle horse) and ones like my filly, Pickles, who does a nice relaxed w/t where ever I point her, stops, backs, one rein stops, after 3 rides.

before bringing your horse in, sit down and discuss expectations. Tell the trainer your goals, and ask what the trainer feels is realistic for the time period you are thinking of.


----------

